# MP3 IN UBUNTU



## vignesh (Apr 9, 2005)

I have installed ubuntu and how do I play mp3 files in rhythmbox.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 9, 2005)

rhythm box?

Try amaroK..
it is very good.

Install it.. or else go for XMMS(old though..)

Or finally wait for some one(read:Experienced person) to reply abt rhythmBox... 

Cheers!!!

] K8)8)L [


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 10, 2005)

Hmm.. Personally I dont like GNome .. You can install KDE 3.3 given in the March Digit DVD ... I think XMMS is also there .. or was it in Feb Dvd ... ?  ..


----------



## mail2and (Apr 10, 2005)

batty Gnome is very very superior to KDE.... gnome has real time changes a la mac os. NO 'apply' or 'ok' buttons... also the interface is less cluttered and more original than KDE.. Also, gnome gives you simplicity.... which KDE lacks!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 10, 2005)

Again on a personal level i too do not like gnome it ...what i would say " too plastickey". Kde I feel is much more refined. But again its a personal feeling.


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 10, 2005)

XMMS is not there in Ubuntu/GNOME. However, what i recommend is to download XMMS deb files from here:
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xmms/

Pick up i386 packages and install them manually. These files are not too big and dont have serious dependencies also. Try it.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 10, 2005)

Ya ok I downloaded that.How do i install tese files.I double click them and get an error saying unable to find location of the deb file.

How do I mount my partitions I tried editing the fstab as stated in the frdora core 3 faq.the partitions are shown but I cant open the folders.all the files and folders have unknown file icon.

I don`t know how to install kde.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 10, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> I don`t know how to install kde.



Why not use Synaptic...? - best for installing pkgs...

Also get your mirrors in sources.list updated from *www.ubuntuguide.org

And if you have a decent BBand connection.... then why wait?


----------



## vignesh (Apr 10, 2005)

I don`t have a bband cooneciton .But I have the kde3.3 from digit dvd.How do I add it to Synaptic.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 10, 2005)

KDE has by default Kynaptic installed...
Kynaptic is the KDE ver of Synaptic...
Using it is very easy than the CUI interface using terminal...

But you may not have many S/W. Did you Ubuntu from Digit DVD? If yes, then you will have only minimal pkgs.

You may need to download more from internet... 

You may need a lot of patience...


----------



## ramank (Apr 10, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Ya ok I downloaded that.How do i install tese files.I double click them and get an error saying unable to find location of the deb file.



Just install xmms by following these steps: *ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
Or go to console, login as root, go to the location where you have downloaded the .deb file and do $dpkg -i <xmms installer file>.deb



			
				vignesh said:
			
		

> How do I mount my partitions I tried editing the fstab as stated in the frdora core 3 faq.the partitions are shown but I cant open the folders.all the files and folders have unknown file icon.



See this: *ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
I think only root has access to read NTFS or FAT. So when you run the file manager as a normal user, you see crosses in the icons of folders. Run nautilus as root and then browse these folders.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 10, 2005)

> $dpkg -i <xmms installer file>.deb



This did not work.So can you tell another way of installing xmms and kde3.3  also.



> KDE has by default Kynaptic installed...
> Kynaptic is the KDE ver of Synaptic...



This I don`t understand what you are trying to say.I have to install the entire kde since I have only gnome in Ubuntu.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 10, 2005)

Forget all that...

Just type this command...

```
sudo apt-get install xmms
```

I think the above shud work..

Or else...

Just look up *www.ubuntuguide.org/#xmms as @Ramank has told...

Cheers!!!

] K8)8)L [


----------



## vignesh (Apr 11, 2005)

as GNUraq asked me to do I picked the i386 packages and there were 4 of them and I out them in a folder xmms in my home folder.

Code:
sudo apt-get install xmms

I tried what you said it does not work.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 11, 2005)

vignesh@ubuntu:~/xmms $ sudo apt-get install xmms
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
xmms is already the newest version.
You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  xmms: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable
        Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
  xmms-dev: Depends: xlibs-dev but it is not installable
            Depends: libglib1.2-dev but it is not installable
            Depends: libgtk1.2-dev but it is not installable
E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).


THIS is what i get.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey man!!!

If you have Ubuntu, then beter install using Synaptic. The GUI is very friendly, Of course if you wanna _learn_ and do things then you may continue like this...

But if you wanna use Synaptic, Go to Menu, System-> Synaptic Package Manager

There search for XMMS and install... It is easier


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 11, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> vignesh@ubuntu:~/xmms $ sudo apt-get install xmms
> Reading Package Lists... Done
> Building Dependency Tree... Done
> *xmms is already the newest version.*
> ...



Arrrey, did you read it properly? It says you somehow managed to install XMMS. Now do as the last line says:

* # sudo apt-get -f install *


----------



## vignesh (Apr 11, 2005)

> ey man!!!
> 
> If you have Ubuntu, then beter install using Synaptic. The GUI is very friendly, Of course if you wanna learn and do things then you may continue like this...
> 
> ...



I get an error saying package only exists in database but no dependancies found.

@GNUrag 

I tried what you said


> # sudo apt-get -f install



it removed xmms completly becuse I tried again and got this

root@ubuntu:~/xmms # sudo apt-get install xmms
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package xmms has no installation candidate


root@ubuntu:~/xmms # apt-get -f install
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded


----------



## GNUrag (Apr 11, 2005)

oh dude, use one kind of installer at a time. Either use dpkg or apt-get or synaptic. trying all will mess up.

If you have Synaptic running then select packages from there. I gave apt-get way coz i thought you had less serious dependency problems.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 11, 2005)

How do I add them to Synaptic package.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 11, 2005)

Search using Ctrl + F and u will get it!!!

Do Use Synaptic, but leave others alone...

=)) Do not try to crash Ubuntu =))


----------



## vignesh (Apr 12, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> Search using Ctrl + F and u will get it!!!
> 
> Do Use Synaptic, but leave others alone...
> 
> =)) Do not try to crash Ubuntu =))



I get an error saying package only exists in database but no dependancies found.


----------



## ramank (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey try doing:
$apt-get update
and then try doing this: *www.ubuntuguide.org/#xmms


----------



## vignesh (Jul 10, 2005)

How do I mount fat partitions in ubuntu 5.04 live cd.Does it support mp3?


----------



## desertwind (Jul 10, 2005)

for making work mp3 with rhythmbox install gstreamer and gstreamer-plugins-mp3


----------



## vignesh (Jul 11, 2005)

I am asking about the live cd


----------



## vignesh (Jul 17, 2005)

How do I mount my partitions ?


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 17, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> How do I mount my partitions ?


This has been answered here countless times.


----------



## coolblue (Jul 20, 2005)

I mounted my partitions in Ubuntu with these lines: (DON'T TRY FC3 FAQ, its for fc3 and outdated!)  

/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs umask=0222         0       0
/dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat umask=000 0 0
/dev/hda6       /media/hda6     reiserfs defaults 0 0

Check out the Unofficial Ubuntu Guide...it will answer ALL your questions I promise. www.ubuntuguide.org

or post ur questions at ubuntuforums.org

Hope this helps. Tell me if it solved ur probs or not.
bye


----------



## vignesh (Jul 20, 2005)

THanks man!


----------



## vignesh (Aug 12, 2005)

I just recd the ubuntu 5.04 cds.I installed it and what are the packages to download to install amarok.there is a huge list at

*packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/kde/amarok


----------



## kartik_mistry (Aug 12, 2005)

synaptic is just front end of apt-get only!


----------



## vignesh (Aug 12, 2005)

I cannot use apt-get since I have not yet configured my internet connection in Ubuntu.I tried synaptic xmms is not present in the search results.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello.Can somebody help me install xmms and xine.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 26, 2005)

Come on guys..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

how to configure mp3 playin in FC4 ?
dnno jus tried it today and got an error saying that plugn not found in all the players (complete installations)


----------



## vignesh (Aug 26, 2005)

Download xmms mp3 plugin or download a complete version of xmms or anyother player.Since you said FC4 download as rpm so you avoid dependencies problem.

www.freshrpms.net


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

thnx...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 26, 2005)

So back to Ubuntu.any help ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

1. type this into a console

sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list

2. delete whats in the doc

3. replace your list with mine here:


deb ftp://ftp.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
deb-src ftp://ftp.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/ warty main restricted

deb ftp://ftp.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
deb-src ftp://ftp.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted

deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main



4. put in console

sudo apt-get update

5. Then install at will. As a note, the xmms works fine for me, but the mplayer won't install. For media files I use xine, which installs fine and plays EVERYTHING.

sudo apt-get install xine-ui

sudo apt-get install xmms

good luck. Hopefully a new repo will come soon just for non-legal Ubuntu files like Mplayer!

Also try :
*ubuntuguide.org/index.html#xmms


----------



## vignesh (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I have mentioned I don`t have an inernet connection configured in ubuntu.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

k then jus download using another OS and transfer and install with the instruction


----------



## vignesh (Aug 28, 2005)

I don`t have inernet configured in PCQ as well.Only in windows.


----------



## simoncherian (Aug 29, 2005)

*something along the same lines*

even i have tried to install xmms using all the above methods and i get almost identical error messages. cant even download all the packages as i am behind a proxy.
so could some one please tell me how to set up the proxies and all. i already set it up in firefox and am able to access the net and all but synaptic nor wget command nor the apt get command work. evolution also does not work.  also tried to install yahoo messenger. it said libgtk not found. i checked it up in synaptic and found out that it was presently installed.
also since i am in a windows network could somebody tell me how to config samba to access the files in the network.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 31, 2005)

Can I download rythmbox mp3 plugin.Is it available as a plugin.I think the plugin is gstreamer.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2005)

yes the plugin is gstreamer

*www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/stable/multimedia/gstreamer.html

Well, y dont u configure internet in linux ?


----------



## vignesh (Sep 1, 2005)

I have an internal modem.I am trying to configure.Thanks for the link.will let you know if it works.


----------



## vignesh (Sep 3, 2005)

ok.gstreamer did not work.But I downloaded bmp(Beep media player)and it intstalled successfully.Now what video player shall I use.Totem does not play anything.


----------



## vignesh (Sep 11, 2005)

you can even install beep media player in the live cd and play mp3s


----------



## cryptid (Sep 16, 2005)

Forget XMMS go in for BMP(Beep-Media-player) this is a awesom player with winamp 2.x skin support and it is also called  XMMS2(which was suppose to be released but the project died)this player runs on the Gstream codecs and also has WMA file support( the plugin is available) or try Amarok it is also 1 of the best players available


----------



## cryptid (Sep 16, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> ok.gstreamer did not work.But I downloaded bmp(Beep media player)and it intstalled successfully.Now what video player shall I use.Totem does not play anything.


 try Xine-ui its a nice vid player


----------



## vignesh (Sep 16, 2005)

ok thanks..


----------

